# Optimierung eines Ghost Powerkid 24, brauche Tipps



## -Patrick (10. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem unser Cube 20 Zoll schön langsam etwas klein wird habe ich die Tage spontan ein Ghost Powerkid 24 gekauft.
Das Rad war gebraucht meiner Meinung nach günstig inseriert.

Nun soll aber eben einiges optimiert werden bzw. steht einiges zum Tausch an.

Was getauscht werden muss: 

Kette ist absolut durch
Kurbel ist 160mm lang, Junior ist 1,30 , da würde ich was kürzeres verbauen
Reifen sind runter

Was ich tauschen möchte:

Shifter, ich habe schon am 20'' von Drehgriff auf Trigger umgebaut und er kam viiieeel besser zu Recht, also auch hier
Bremsen: ich habe am 20'' von den eher günstigen V-Brakes auf Deore umgebaut, die ziehen nun ans 24'' mit um

Nachdem also nun Kette, Kettenblatt und Shifter neu kommt baue ich also gleich den kompletten Antrieb um.
Nachdem ich etwas mit Kupplung wollte damit die Kette nicht so schlägt hab ich da gestern gleich mal ein  Deore Schaltwerk RD-M5100 SGS 11-Fach mit passendem Shift bestellt, war grade mal ausnahmsweise verfügbar und sogar noch günstig.
Nach lesen einiger Beiträge hier ist wohl mehr als 42 Zähne bzgl. der Kassette bei 24'' nicht sinnvoll, also würde ich so eine verbauen.

Jetz komme ich zu dem Punkt wo ich gerne Meinungen lesen würde.
Vorweg: 

der zukünftige Fahrer ist 6 Jahre alt
wir fahren gerne im Wald, also schon auch Trails aber nix extremes, er ist doch eher noch Anfänger
Bikepark ist aktuell noch kein Thema, einerseits weil nix direkt in der Nähe ist, andererseits weil er dafür noch lange nicht so weit ist
ich will mit dem Budget in einem normalen Rahmen bleiben. Also das Rad soll schon ordentlich werden, aber muss nicht HighEnd sein, dafür fahren wir zu wenig. Sollte die Nutzung bzw. die Ansprüche steigen kann man ja immernoch nachlegen, aber es muss jetz kein 9kg Rad werden.
Kurbel: 
ich habe schon mal ein wenig gesucht aber nix so wirklich tolles gefunden. Ich denke von der Länger her wäre ca. 140mm gut.
Bisher habe ich aber überwiegend 152mm gefunden.  Was meint Ihr, zu lang? Aufnahme ist 4-Kant.
152mm wäre die hier gleich mit Kettenblatt:








						24.02US $ 22% OFF|MTB 104BCD Kurbel 152/165/170 Bike Kurbel Platz Kegel Single Speed Kettenblatt 30T 32T 34T 36T 38T Kettenblatt Für 8 11s Kette|Fahrrad-Kurbel & Kettenblatt|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




140mm wäre das das was ich nach aktuellem Wissenstand bestellen würde:





						Kurbel ICE FAST ROOKY Kinder Silber | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Kurbel ICE FAST ROOKY Kinder Silber ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				





Kettenblatt:
ich denke ein Narrow-Wide wäre hier schon sinnvoll, oder?
So hätte ich an 34T gedacht, wir haben es hier schon ziemlich hügelig.

Bereifung:
soweit ich mich eingelesen habe sind die verbauten Rocket Ron schon gut gewesen, aber leider durch. Aber ich denke die kann ich wieder nehmen, oder?
Tubeless ist denke ich mit den Felgen nicht möglich, gibt es leichte Schläuche für 24'' und wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Gabel:
die Gabel hat wohl nie Wartung in irgend einer Form gesehen, aktuell federt sich nichtmal richtig aus.
Ich fürchte auch, dass die nachdem is se mal aufgemacht hab wohl mehr Show als Funktion sein wird.
Und schwer ist se fürchte ich auch. Ist eine sr suntour sf9-xct-jr , müsste die heir sein





						SR Suntour XCT JR P 24" Federgabel - 50mm - 1 1/8 Zoll - 9mm QR - schwarz
					

SR Suntour ▶ 24-Zoll Federgabel für Kids. 50 mm Federweg mit Spiralfeder als Federmedium. Standrohre aus Stahl. Mit V-Brake-Bremsaufnahme. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				



mit heftigen 2 KG .
Wie ist da Eure Meinung? Erstmal lassen und gucken wie er sich fahrerisch entwickelt? Gleich ne sstarre leichtere rein und falls ja welche?

Kassette:
kann man da so ne Chinakasette nehmen?
Oder besser zB Deore CS-M5100 (die war gestern noch Lieferbar bei Bike24, heute schon wieder weg, also würde wohl nicht einfach).


Sonstiges:
bin natürlich auch für sonstige Anregungen offen, gerne 



Danke schon mal!


----------



## Schnegge (10. August 2021)

Kurbel würde ich nicht länger als 140 nehmen.
Bzgl. Suntour Kernschrott: Wegwerfen, die funktionieren auch neu nicht. Entweder Starrgabel oder z.B. rst F1irst 24"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (10. August 2021)

Gibt auch 26er Fedegabeln die von der Einbauhöhe passen könnten. Eine alte Rock Shox SID oder deren günstige Schwester die Pilot z.B.
Die Ali Kurbel hab ich in einem 24er verbaut, ist eigentlich zu lang.....gab aber letzten Dezember nix anderes.


----------



## Binem (10. August 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> H
> Kurbel:
> ich habe schon mal ein wenig gesucht aber nix so wirklich tolles gefunden. Ich denke von der Länger her wäre ca. 140mm gut.
> Bisher habe ich aber überwiegend 152mm gefunden.  Was meint Ihr, zu lang? Aufnahme ist 4-Kant.
> ...


die kurbel ist Besch***. der Q.FAcktor ist grottig, lieber diese hier in 140 mm








						Jet BMX Square Taper Race Cranks
					

High Quality, affordable BMX race cranks suited to the younger rider who rides a Mini, Junior or Expert sized Race Bike and made to fit any standard Square Taper (JIS) BB. Constructed from a tough 6061 forged aluminium for great stiffness and power transfer with a 4-bolt (104BCD) pattern built...




					eu.sourcebmx.com
				




oder die SINZ expert in 130mm


			BMX KURBELN / CRANKS
		

da gibt es aber nur 35er Kettenblätter als minimum








						11.4US $ 54% OFF|VXM Straße Bicylcle 110BCD 35/50T Oval Kettenblatt Kit Bike 7075 T6 Legierung Ultraleicht Ellipse Klettern Power Kettenblatt Platte|Fahrrad-Kurbel & Kettenblatt|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## -Patrick (10. August 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> die kurbel ist Besch***. der Q.FAcktor ist grottig,


sehr guter Einwand. Danke für den Tipp, die sieht ja gut aus und in der Länge die ich dachte, super


----------



## -Patrick (10. August 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Gibt auch 26er Fedegabeln die von der Einbauhöhe passen könnten


aber dann brauche ich auch ein 26er Vorderrad, oder hab ich da grade nen Denkfehler? Damit würde ich das Rad dann wohl sehr abfahrtlastig machen und komme wohl insgesamt höher, weiß nicht ob das aktuell schon gut ist, vielleicht dann als Zwischending zum 26er wenn er größer ist ne Überlegung.


----------



## daniel77 (10. August 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> aber dann brauche ich auch ein 26er Vorderrad, oder hab ich da grade nen Denkfehler? Damit würde ich das Rad dann wohl sehr abfahrtlastig machen und komme wohl insgesamt höher, weiß nicht ob das aktuell schon gut ist, vielleicht dann als Zwischending zum 26er wenn er größer ist ne Überlegung.


🤦‍♂️ hat ja Felgenbremsen....dann geht das natürlich nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. August 2021)

schau dir Mal die sunrace kasetten an, fahre die auf mehreren Rädern. Die Gabel ist tatsächlich Mist! Gefedert verzeiht definitiv mehr Fahrfehler... War bei und ein gutes Upgrade... Auch schon am 20"..


----------



## -Patrick (10. August 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> schau dir Mal die sunrace kasetten an, fahre die auf mehreren Rädern. Die Gabel ist tatsächlich Mist! Gefedert verzeiht definitiv mehr Fahrfehler... War bei und ein gutes Upgrade... Auch schon am 20"..


mhh, die kosten aber auch deutlich mehr als die Deore:








						CSMX8 11-fach Kassette 11-42
					

Features - SunRace CSMX8 EAY 11-fach Kassette 11-42     Fluid Drive Plus Technologie für zuverlässigen und geschmeidigen Gangwechsel auch unter Last   Wide Ratio Kassette   6 Ritzel auf 2 Trägern   Goßes...




					www.bike-discount.de
				











						DEORE CS-M5100 11-fach Kassette
					

Die speziell geformten HYPERGLIDE-Ritzel weisen spezielle Zahnprofile sowie gezielt positionierte Steighilfen auf, die die Kettenführung beim Schalten optimieren. Dies ermöglicht eine schnelle, präzise...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Leider finde ich zur Deore grade kein Gewicht, sind die deutlich leichter oder was rechtfertigt den Aufpreis, also eher mit der SLX oder sogar XT vergleichbar?

Welche Gabel hast Du dann verbaut?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. August 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> mhh, die kosten aber auch deutlich mehr als die Deore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss gestehen die deore Preise kenne ich nicht... Vergleiche das wenn mit slx/xt. Bei mir ist aber eher die spreitzung das entscheidende Argument ne 11-50 kasetten gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt garnicht von Shimano und ich glaub bis heute nicht als 11 Fach und SRAM ist einfach abgehoben teuer...


----------



## -Patrick (11. August 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 11-50 kasetten gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt garnicht von Shimano und ich glaub bis heute nicht als 11 Fach


doch, sogar 11-51, siehe den Link oben. Und eben auch nicht teurer als die Sunrace, deswegen wundert mich das bissl.
Fahre ich als XT-Kassette auch auf einem meiner Räder und das ist von 2017  
Aber das ist auch ein 29'', fürs Kinderrad wohl zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. August 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> doch, sogar 11-51, siehe den Link oben. Und eben auch nicht teurer als die Sunrace, deswegen wundert mich das bissl.
> Fahre ich als XT-Kassette auch auf einem meiner Räder und das ist von 2017
> Aber das ist auch ein 29'', fürs Kinderrad wohl zu groß seit.


2017 fährst du ne Shimano 11x51 als 11 Fach?
Gelistet bei Amazon seit 4/2020...
Andere haben kein Leistungsdatum dabei stehen.... 
Mein Hinweis auf sunrace war allgemeiner Natur.... Nicht speziell auf die Kassette... Das hab ich nur geschrieben weil ich mich preismäßig darauf bezog... Würde das ber nie mit deore vergleichen.... Und nein eine 50er kasetten von Shimano gibt es noch nicht so lange wie ich das fahre... Da war bei 42/46 Schluss....


----------



## ik23 (11. August 2021)

Ich baue gerade ein Rad für den Schulweg auf, Specialized Hotrock 24“. Da war natürlich auch eine 152 mm 3x Kurbel drauf, die wird ersetzt durch eine 127 mm von Kania, mit NW Blatt aus China. Eigentlich zu schön für den Einsatzzweck, aber gibt ja nix anderes.


----------



## -Patrick (12. August 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 2017 fährst du ne Shimano 11x51 als 11 Fach?
> Gelistet bei Amazon seit 4/2020...
> Andere haben kein Leistungsdatum dabei stehen....
> Mein Hinweis auf sunrace war allgemeiner Natur.... Nicht speziell auf die Kassette... Das hab ich nur geschrieben weil ich mich preismäßig darauf bezog... Würde das ber nie mit deore vergleichen.... Und nein eine 50er kasetten von Shimano gibt es noch nicht so lange wie ich das fahre... Da war bei 42/46 Schluss....


Hast recht, hab nochmal geschaut, war damals wirklich "nur" ne 46 drauf


----------



## -Patrick (12. August 2021)

ik23 schrieb:


> eine 127 mm von Kania, mit NW Blatt aus China


Ja, so wird es bei uns auch "enden", nur mit der Kurbel https://eu.sourcebmx.com/products/j...ce-cranks?variant=32398314307662&currency=eur welche hier weiter oben empfohlen wurde denke ich. Ist halt doch 25 Euro günstiger und vor allem sofort verfügbar.
Das Chinablatt tut was es soll, oder?


----------



## Binem (12. August 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> Das Chinablatt tut was es soll, oder?


Chinablätter tuen genau das was sie sollen, am Kinderrad sogar relativ lange.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. August 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> Hast recht, hab nochmal geschaut, war damals wirklich "nur" ne 46 drauf


Hätte mich schwer gewundert  aber gut zu wissen daß es jetzt bezahlbare original alternativen und passende Schaltwerke gibt  da ich noch ne kasette auf Lager habe, hab ich da nicht weiter recherchiert! Beim nächsten nachlaufen von Verbrauchsmaterialien wird das berücksichtigt 👍🍻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (31. August 2021)

Guck mal in meinen Thread zum Ghost Powerkid.

26er Carbongabel aus Fernost, 10 fach Deore (weil 11 bedenklich tief mit dem Schaltwerk war und die Kette im ersten doch sehr nah an den 2.1er RocketRon lief. Vorne China Narrow/Wide 34T, hinten 11-42.

Wenn’s bei V Brakes bleiben soll, die Tektro M 730 in Verbindung mit dem Avid Digit 7 Hebel geht immer super, ich hab da noch son 24er Bergamont im Keller, das überm Winter gepimpt wird, da nehm ich die wohl auch.

Reifen Alternative bei mehr Straße als Wald wäre der Kenda Small Block 8, sehr leicht.

Ggf Stütze und Lenker Carbon aus Fernost, beim Ghost hab ich mir das SDG Kit gegönnt, ach nee, der Tochter ;-)

Kurbel hab ich ne SRAM NX vom Tom auf 130 oder 135 kürzen lassen, weil die noch rumlag, Rad wird extrem gern gefahren.


----------



## joglo (4. September 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 🤦‍♂️ hat ja Felgenbremsen....dann geht das natürlich nicht.


Nochmals zur Gabel, es wurden hier im Forum auch schon 26ziger Federgabeln ala frühe SID erfolgreich mit 24"VR und Felgenbremsen eingesetzt. Dazu gibt es  z.T. Adapter aus China die je nach Bremsen so mehr oder weniger passen oder manchen haben Brakebooster umgebaut (per Suche sollte sich was finden lassen).

Ab nem 24" Bike kann eine Federgabel am Kinderbike je nach Einsatz schon viel Sinn machen und Spaß bringen. Nur brauchbare Modelle sind halt absolut Mangelware. Wenn Du ne F1RST Air auftreiben kannst super, wenn nicht könnte ne SID o.ä. schon ein prima Plan B sein.


----------



## Kwietsch (4. September 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Nochmals zur Gabel, es wurden hier im Forum auch schon 26ziger Federgabeln ala frühe SID erfolgreich mit 24"VR und Felgenbremsen eingesetzt. Dazu gibt es  z.T. Adapter aus China die je nach Bremsen so mehr oder weniger passen oder machen haben Brakebooster umgebaut (per Suche sollte sich was finden lassen).
> 
> Ab nem 24" Bike kann eine Federgabel am Kinderbike je nach Einsatz schon viel Sinn machen und Spaß bringen. Nur brauchbare Modelle sind halt absolut Mangelware. Wenn Du ne F1RST Air auftreiben kannst super, wenn nicht könnte ne SID o.ä. schon ein prima Plan B sein.


Ne Manitou Mars gibts aktuell bei Kleinanzeigen…


----------



## -Patrick (18. September 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Nochmals zur Gabel, es wurden hier im Forum auch schon 26ziger Federgabeln ala frühe SID erfolgreich mit 24"VR und Felgenbremsen eingesetzt. Dazu gibt es  z.T. Adapter aus China die je nach Bremsen so mehr oder weniger passen oder manchen haben Brakebooster umgebaut (per Suche sollte sich was finden lassen).


Habe jetz nach längerer Suche was gefunden:





						Ghost Powerkid Girl 24 in leicht
					

An alle bastelverliebten Bikepapas. Ich lese dieses Forum schon länger und wollte nun auch mal das Ergebnis meiner Umbaumaßnahmen zeigen. Die Basis ist ein Ghost Powerkid 24 Zoll.Ich habe nur die dicken Brocken gewechselt. -Schwalbe Moe Joe Faltbar -Federgabel SID von 2000 runtergetravelt auf 60...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Dazu fehlen mir aber die Mittel.
Auf der Chinaplattform finde ich leider nur die falsche Richtung, also sowas hier:








						3.75US $ 6% OFF|MUQZI Runde Gruppe V Bremse Verlängern Umwandlung 406 Geändert 451 V Bremse Verlängerung Sitz Mountainbike Faltbare Fahrrad|Kabel & Gehäuse|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Hast Du ne Idee, nach welchem Suchbegriff ich gucken muss?


----------



## -Patrick (18. September 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Guck mal in meinen Thread zum Ghost Powerkid.
> 
> 26er Carbongabel aus Fernost, 10 fach Deore (weil 11 bedenklich tief mit dem Schaltwerk war und die Kette im ersten doch sehr nah an den 2.1er RocketRon lief. Vorne China Narrow/Wide 34T, hinten 11-42.




Finde ich leider nicht, habe nach "Ghost Powerkid" gesucht, muss ich nach was anderem suchen?
Wie hast Du die 26'' Gable bzgl. Bremsaufnahme adaptiert?


----------



## joglo (18. September 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> Habe jetz nach längerer Suche was gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, unter anderem diesen Umbau hatte ich gemeint.

Es hatten manche auch die von Dir gefunden Adapter oder leicht  ähnliche. Diese sind in der Tat eigentlich für eine andere Größenanpassung konzipiert, sollten aber auch grob passen, je nach Bremse hat man ja mit den Beläge auch ein paar Millimeter Spiel.
Schwierig ist nur, dass bei der andersrumen Montage je nach V-Brake die Befestigung der Bremsbeläge oder die Beläge selber an den Adaptern anstehen können.
Wie gesagt, hier gabs aber irgendwo auch erfolgreiche Beispiele.
Ich würde bei so einzelnen Adaptern aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen vor die Bremse vorne noch einen Brake Booster zu montieren damit das verdrehen der Adapter verhindert wird.


----------



## joglo (19. September 2021)

Hier noch links


			https://www.google.com/search?q=24+26+adapter+V-Brake+site:www.mtb-news.de
		


Und zumindest mal ein Bild mit Adapter 





						26" federgabel mit 24" Laufrädern V-brake Adapter - Ich geh am Stock...
					

Hallo,  heute Geschichten aus der Serie "Warum selber Schrauben aufs Gemüt schlägt..." :D  Ausgangspunkt: Die Freundin (9 Jahre) meines Kleinen hat (unter anderem durch meine Agitation, nach islabike 16" und Mosquito 20") ein Kania 24". Super Bike im Grossen und Ganzen. Seit einiger Zeit fährt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Kwietsch (19. September 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> Finde ich leider nicht, habe nach "Ghost Powerkid" gesucht, muss ich nach was anderem suchen?
> Wie hast Du die 26'' Gable bzgl. Bremsaufnahme adaptiert?


Kannst auch nach Threads von Usern suchen.

Ghost von User Kwietsch





						Mal wieder ein paar Jahre zu früh dran - 24 Zoll Aufbau
					

Wie lang ist der Propain? Der jetzt verbaute ist Länge 60 und schon kürzer als der 70er Ghost.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hatte es damals nicht suchfreundlich benannt


----------



## -Patrick (20. September 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Kannst auch nach Threads von Usern suchen.


ahhh, die Kombination, ja, hab ich nicht dran gedacht

Hab es mal angeschaut, sehr Interessant. Allerdings möchte ich die Laufräder nicht unbedingt tauschen  und auf Scheibe umbauen (aus dem gleichen Grund den Du dargestellt hast, es ist halt eigentlich Blödsinn in so ein Rad hunderte von Euros zu versenken anstatt gleich ein VPace oder so zu kaufen das auch beim Wiederverkauf dann einen deutlich geringeren Wertverlust hat als ein Eigenaufbau), außerdem hattest Du ja arge "Freude" mit der Chinagabel.
Anscheinend ist das vernünftigste wohl es erstmal so zu lassen und mal gucken wie er sich weiter entwickelt (also der Junior) und falls die Ansprüche steigen dann weiter zu entscheiden bzw. ernsthaft einen Neukauf erwägen.


----------



## Kwietsch (20. September 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> ahhh, die Kombination, ja, hab ich nicht dran gedacht
> 
> Hab es mal angeschaut, sehr Interessant. Allerdings möchte ich die Laufräder nicht unbedingt tauschen  und auf Scheibe umbauen (aus dem gleichen Grund den Du dargestellt hast, es ist halt eigentlich Blödsinn in so ein Rad hunderte von Euros zu versenken anstatt gleich ein VPace oder so zu kaufen das auch beim Wiederverkauf dann einen deutlich geringeren Wertverlust hat als ein Eigenaufbau), außerdem hattest Du ja arge "Freude" mit der Chinagabel.
> Anscheinend ist das vernünftigste wohl es erstmal so zu lassen und mal gucken wie er sich weiter entwickelt (also der Junior) und falls die Ansprüche steigen dann weiter zu entscheiden bzw. ernsthaft einen Neukauf erwägen.


Ja das passt. 
Allerdings, die bisherigen Aufbauten hab ich sehr gut verkauft und das jetzige 24er Ghost hat schon Reservierungen, das geht auch wieder gut weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Patrick (20. September 2021)

ja, das hätte ich auch gekauft wenn ich die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, klar. Wer sich bissl auskennt sieht ja was dran ist. 
Aber auf Kleinanzeigen wird es schwerer, wer nach nem Ghost Powerkid schaut will nicht mehr als Neu zahlen, wer nach nem Top Kinderbike sucht sucht vermutlich nach anderen Modellen.
Und die Investition wäre halt doch heftig, 2 Laufräder, Bremsanlage und Gabel, da bin ich ja weit weit über 200 Euro. und hab dann immernoch einen relativ alten (schweren) Rahmen.


----------



## -Patrick (20. September 2021)

Aber dazwischen Zeig ich mal was bisher geschah.
Also als die Teile da waren ging es nach Reinigung der Teile die ich behalten habe ans neu zusammen bauen:





Zuvor habe ich wie gesagt gereinigt, Lager neu gefettet usw..




Und die leider lausige Gabel zumindest mal zerlegt und versucht mit Fett die Gleitfähigkeit zu verbessern




was aber nur bedingt erfolgreich war. Das Losbrechmoment ist zwar geringer, aber im Vergleich zu meinen Gabeln und vor allem angesichts des Fahrergewichts immernoch viel zu hoch.
Aber naja, hilft erstmal nicht.

Naja, also mal was verbaut wurde mit Gewicht, vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp wo ich noch mit wenig Budget was sparen kann:




Rahmen gewogen aber mit Tretlager, Lagerschalen Steuersatz, Flaschenhalter und Zügen.




Die Bleigabel...







Laufräder vorn und hinten





Lenker und Vorbau












140er Kurbel





Die üblichen Verdächtigen










Schaltauge noch ausgerichtet.


Festgestellt, das Werkzeug von Ali Schrott ist, erste Verwendung:





So, Bild vom fertigen Rad und Gewicht reiche ich noch nach.


----------



## joglo (20. September 2021)

Bei Sattel und Stütze lässt sich sehr einfach was deutlich leichters finden
Den Vorbau und Lenker würde ich getrennt wiegen, ein Carbonlenker von Ali gibts günstig und <100g schwer.
Beim Rahmen würde ich Dir empfehlen mal das Lager zu demontieren, bei den Großserienbikes kommen da ware Blei-Lager raus, 350g würde ich aber auf jeden Fall schätzen. Hier sind mit Titanlager aus China auch fast 200g Ersparnis drin.
Den LRS finde ich eigentlich ganz brauchbar vom Gewicht, hätte 1,8Kg erwartet.


----------



## Kwietsch (20. September 2021)

Schlauch hatte ich die ultraleichten von Kenda, frag nicht nicht nach Gewicht, jetzt lohnt das wohl nicht.

Alternative Sattelstütze ist die M Wave wenn man sie gerade findet. Günstig und leicht.
Der größte Klopper jetzt ist halt die Gabel, geht mir am Bergamont auch gerade so.
Aber das wird!


----------



## stefanolo (20. September 2021)

Gabel würde ich für 70 € gegen eine Stargabel tauschen, bringt 1,4 kg (Kania)


----------



## stefanolo (20. September 2021)

Sattelstütze ist leicht überdimensioniert, eine 150g von Ali ist für Kinderbikes total ok; Sattel kann man für 20 auch leichter kaufen, fraglich aber ob bequem (spart 300g for 50€)


----------



## Kwietsch (20. September 2021)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Sattelstütze ist leicht überdimensioniert, eine 150g von Ali ist für Kinderbikes total ok; Sattel kann man für 20 auch leichter kaufen, fraglich aber ob bequem (spart 300g for 50€)


Ja. 👍🏻 
Die China Spider sind bisher bei allen Kindern in der eigenen Familie wie auch bei Freunden super angenommen worden.
Über eBay 8 eur, in China manchmal noch günstiger. Da sie flexibel sind, sind sie auch bequ

Carbon Stütze China um die 20 eur, die M Wave gab es meist so um 15 eur hier in D und die ist auf Kindertypisch gekürzten Maßen nicht viel schwerer. Falls China abschreckt.

Beim Vorbau/Lenker sind auch noch so 100g zu holen, aber Patrick schaut ja auch aufs Budget und da kann ich nachvollziehen, dass man nicht mehr auf die letzten 500g sucht.

Wer da jedes Gramm holen will, findet noch ne Ständerplatte zum rausfräsen, Aluschrauben an geeigneten Stellen, nimmt die Aheadkralle nebst Kappe ab usw. wenn man es völlig auf die Spitze treibt.

Gabel hat mir doch kürzlich jemand noch fernwegs.de genannt.









						leichte Alu Gabel 24 Zoll kleine Lackschäden
					

Leichte Alu Starrgabel passend für Pyrobikes. Ösen für Schutzblechaufnahme.      	Details Starrgabel 24 Zoll Large:    	Gewicht: 690 g 	Einbaubreite: 100 mm 	Schaftlänge: 189 mm, Aussendurchmesser Gabelschaft: 28,6 mm (1 1/8 Zoll...




					www.fernwegs.de
				




Da fehlen (ohne SAG der Federgabel gerechnet, weil es keinen gibt bei den meisten Kindern) allerdings 2cm Einbauhöhe.


----------



## stefanolo (20. September 2021)

die fernwegs hat super kurs!


----------



## stefanolo (20. September 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Beim Rahmen würde ich Dir empfehlen mal das Lager zu demontieren, bei den Großserienbikes kommen da ware Blei-Lager raus, 350g würde ich aber auf jeden Fall schätzen. Hier sind mit Titanlager aus China auch fast 200g Ersparnis drin.
> Den LRS finde ich eigentlich ganz brauchbar vom Gewicht, hätte 1,8Kg erwartet.


Innenlager ist sicher gut abzuwiegen, die Titanversionen sind ca 170/180g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanolo (20. September 2021)

bestes Investment wäre sicher die Fernweg-Gabel holen und eine Dose Lackspray, das Gewicht zu dem Kurs gibts sonst nirgenswo... Und wie du eh bemerkt hats, Funktion haben die eh Null...


----------



## seppi911 (19. November 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Kannst auch nach Threads von Usern suchen.
> 
> Ghost von User Kwietsch
> 
> ...


Hallo ich hab das ganze auch mal umgebaut. Ne 2001 Manitou Mars Elite (1325gr )und die Adapter bei eBay bestellt .Die haben super gepasst, umgedreht montiert und ohne Nacharbeiten. 
Hier mal die Bilder vom Rad(9,4Kg).
Gruß Marco


----------



## -Patrick (19. November 2021)

seppi911 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab das ganze auch mal umgebaut. Ne 2001 Manitou Mars Elite (1325gr )und die Adapter bei eBay bestellt .Die haben super gepasst, umgedreht montiert und ohne Nacharbeiten.
> Hier mal die Bilder vom Rad(9,4Kg).
> Gruß Marco


Sieht super aus 
Hast Du zufällig noch nen Link welche Adapter das waren?
Und hast Du mal gemessen wie viel Höher Du durch den Umbau gekommen bist? Also wie sehr sich die Geometrie ändert?


----------



## seppi911 (19. November 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> Sieht super aus
> Hast Du zufällig noch nen Link welche Adapter das waren?
> Und hast Du mal gemessen wie viel Höher Du durch den Umbau gekommen bist? Also wie sehr sich die Geometrie ändert?


Ich bekomme den Link einfach nicht kopiert. 
Ich hänge mal das Bild mit dran damit ist es sicherlich auch bei eBay zu finden. 
Ich hab die Höhe jetzt gar nicht gemessen. Hab die Gabel eingebaut und den Junior probieren lassen. Hat gleich gepasst. Ich kann es aber nochmal nachmessen.
Ich habe mittlerweile 5 Manitou Gabeln( 2xMars, Sx ,Minute Expert, R7 Platinum)für 10-30€ gekauft und mit wirklich kleinem Aufwand wieder fit gemacht. Drei sind in den Kinderrädern verbaut und 2 als Austausch.


----------



## -Patrick (19. November 2021)

seppi911 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den Link einfach nicht kopiert.
> Ich hänge mal das Bild mit dran damit ist es sicherlich auch bei eBay zu finden.
> Ich hab die Höhe jetzt gar nicht gemessen. Hab die Gabel eingebaut und den Junior probieren lassen. Hat gleich gepasst. Ich kann es aber nochmal nachmessen.
> Ich habe mittlerweile 5 Manitou Gabeln( 2xMars, Sx ,Minute Expert, R7 Platinum)für 10-30€ gekauft und mit wirklich kleinem Aufwand wieder fit gemacht. Drei sind in den Kinderrädern verbaut und 2 als Austausch.



Die Teile habe ich gefunden. Hab auch mal geschaut, kosten bei Ali-Express auch ungefähr das gleiche, ca. 10 Euro. Danke 
Wo hast Du die Gabeln gefunden? Auch ebay?


----------



## seppi911 (19. November 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> Die Teile habe ich gefunden. Hab auch mal geschaut, kosten bei Ali-Express auch ungefähr das gleiche, ca. 10 Euro. Danke
> Wo hast Du die Gabeln gefunden? Auch ebay?


Auf eBay- Kleinanzeigen. 
Hab aber auch viel Glück gehabt. 
Vor 2 Wochen war mal wieder eine Mars Elite mit Lockout für  40€ im Angebot. 
Hab gerade mal Geschaut. Ne Scareb für 80€ ist gerade im Angebot, Und 1-2 Sx aber leider nur mit Stahlfeder( wiegen ca 1600gr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Patrick (20. November 2021)

seppi911 schrieb:


> Auf eBay- Kleinanzeigen.
> Hab aber auch viel Glück gehabt.
> Vor 2 Wochen war mal wieder eine Mars Elite mit Lockout für  40€ im Angebot.
> Hab gerade mal Geschaut. Ne Scareb für 80€ ist gerade im Angebot, Und 1-2 Sx aber leider nur mit Stahlfeder( wiegen ca 1600gr).


klingt ja super, hätte ich für um die 50 Euro ein großes Upgrade.
Aber ich müsst mich erstmal mit den älteren Gabeln beschäftigen was da gut war. Oh man, irgendwas ist immer 
Und dann muss man auch noch gucken, dass man nen realistischen Preis findet, viele versuchen ja grade das Zeug mit dem Label "Retro" zu Fantasie-Preisen zu verkaufen, wenn ich das teilweise angucke müsste mein ältestes Bike in Parts ja mehr wert sein als so manches neue


----------



## joglo (20. November 2021)

Hi, ich finde dem Umbau ansich mit ner leichten und guten 26" Federgabel wie Mars, SID, Skareb usw. sehr gut.
Nur bei dem Serious sieht die Gabel doch zumindest von den Bildern her eindeutig zu lang aus... Sorry das hier zu kritisieren.

Dabei geht's mir nicht um die hohe Front, aber auch das Tretlager sieht höher als die Achsmitte aus, das sollte bei einem guten Kinderbike abgesenkt sein.
Insgesamt sieht es für mich nach ein bisschen einem Chopperumbau und nach hinten/oben verlagerten Schwerpunkt aus. Fahrbar? Möglicherweise, aber halt mit Einschränkungen wie wenig Seitenführung vorne...

Ich würde deshalb deutlich empfehlen die Einbauhöhe vor so einem Umbau zu messen!
Selbst frühe Varianten der genannten Gabeln und mit nur 63mm (SID) FW haben meistens 445mm EBH, ne neuere Skareb schon 470mm.
Das passt dann nur wenn die EBH der original 24" Federgabel - ich würde mal sagen - max. 2cm kürzer ist...
Nur zum Vgl., ne F1RST Air 24 Federgabel hat 410mm EBH





						RST FIRST AIR 24 - Einbauhöhe
					

Hallo,   leider kann ich den Wert nirgendswo finden: Kennt jemand die Einbauhöhe der FIRST AIR 24 ?   Danke, Christian




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## -Patrick (20. November 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Ich würde deshalb deutlich empfehlen die Einbauhöhe messen vor so einem Umbau zu messen!
> Selbst frühe Varianten der genannten Gabeln und mit nur 63mm (SID) FW haben meistens 445mm EBH, ne neuere Skareb schon 470mm.



Prinzipiell hast Du da vollkommen Recht. Meine Idee wäre nur gewesen, dem entgegen zu wirken indem ich mehr Sag als üblich fahre. Für den Knirps dürfte der verbleibende Restfederweg trotzdem reichen.
Aber  ganz reichen wird es nicht. Weil die aktuell verbaute hat auch "nur" 4100 mm (Suntour XCT).
Mhh, echt Mist, dass es für 24'' so wenig Auswahl gibt.


----------



## joglo (20. November 2021)

-Patrick schrieb:


> dem entgegen zu wirken indem ich mehr Sag als üblich fahre.


Ja klar, um bei ~30Kg Ridergewicht schon brauchbar anzusprechen fährt man so Gabeln ja auch Druck-mäßig am unteren Limit mit mehr Sag als üblich.
Evtl. lässt sich je nach Modell die Gabel auch noch etwas traveln. Um 410mm EBH zu erreichen bräuchtest Du ansonsten ne ganz frühe Federgabel wie ne Mag21 o.ä.


----------



## seppi911 (22. November 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, ich finde dem Umbau ansich mit ner leichten und guten 26" Federgabel wie Mars, SID, Skareb usw. sehr gut.
> Nur bei dem Serious sieht die Gabel doch zumindest von den Bildern her eindeutig zu lang aus... Sorry das hier zu kritisieren.
> 
> Dabei geht's mir nicht um die hohe Front, aber auch das Tretlager sieht höher als die Achsmitte aus, das sollte bei einem guten Kinderbike abgesenkt sein.
> ...



Moin,
die Einbauhöhe der Gabel (auf 70mm getravelt) liegt bei 425mm unbelastet.
Das Tretlager liegt ca 5mm über der HA( auch unbelastet, werd aber mit Pilot drauf nochmal messen).Geht gerade noch so. Der Junior fährt damit ohne Probleme. Der Lenkwinkel hat sich um 1-2 Grad abgeflacht.


----------

